# Vermeer R23 Twin Rake Question



## JimG (Jun 30, 2010)

I have an older Vermeer R23 Hydraulic Drive Twin Rake. I have liked the rake and it makes nice windrows but I have always disliked the fact that you can't raise the baskets and drive over a windrow. My approach to raking has been to rake in concentric circles starting at the outside of the field and working toward the center for about three passes. Then using another tractor I bale those three windrows which creates some turn space at the ends of the field. Then I rake the rest of the field in straight passes. I would like to be able to rake the entire field without having to bale but I can't figure out how to do it without dragging the rake over windrows to turn at the ends of the field. Is anyone out there using a Vermeer Twin rake and solved this problem. I hope I have made the description of my problem clear.
Thanks,
JimG


----------



## Greyhorse (Jun 22, 2009)

I have the same problem. My solution has been to rake back and forth long ways and then rake the ends back and forth, the ends are a little bit messy looking with large windrow "clumps" with very little in between but it hasn't caused me a problem. Most of the clumps aren't any bigger than some of the windrows get anyway since it's just where I pick up the already raked hay at the ends. I've also done what you do 3-4 times around and bale that and the back and forth, it's easier to do that if you have someone else raking.


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

i rake the outside rounds last. rake the inside long rows and then do the outside 3 or 4 windrows. I ted all of my hay so it takes a good eye not to leave a mess for the baler or gps if you got those toys on the rake tractor


----------



## JimG (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks Greyhorse. I think I'll give that a try.


----------



## JimG (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks, that's a good idea too.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I rake all the way around the field once.Then rake the long rows.Then rake another round on each end giving myself 3 end rows.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

> I rake all the way around the field once.Then rake the long rows.Then rake another round on each end giving myself 3 end rows.


We do the same thing mostly, exept we rake inside two ends at the same time. Only in very heavy grass do lumps get be a minor problem. This is with an older R23. BTW, these lumps will not be so bad if you open the windrow width temporaraly to let them through. We aslo removed the last guard bar on each basket to let the teeth give the a hay a better kick into the windrow.


----------

